# Aramaic: שִׁלְחַת



## zaw

Hi,

Does שִׁלְחַת mean I sent or she sent?

Toda raba


----------



## Ali Smith

It could mean either. The presence of the guttural forces the following vowel to be an _a_-class vowel. Similarly, פִּלְחַת could mean either "I served." or "She served."


----------



## JAN SHAR

I knew is יִדְעֵת


----------



## Ali Smith

JAN SHAR said:


> I knew is יִדְעֵת


That's an exception. See pg. 47 of Rosenthal.


----------



## zj73

And is שִׁמְעֵת another exception?

  וַאֲנָה שִׁמְעֵת עליך [עֲלָךְ] דִּי תוכל [תִיכּוּל] פִּשְׁרִין לְמִפְשַׁר וְקִטְרִין לְמִשְׁרֵא כְּעַן הֵן תוכל [תִּכוּל] כְּתָבָא לְמִקְרֵא וּפִשְׁרֵהּ לְהוֹדָעֻתַנִי אַרְגְּוָנָא תִלְבַּשׁ והמונכא [וְהַמְנִיכָא] דִי דַהֲבָא עַל צַוְּארָךְ וְתַלְתָּא בְמַלְכוּתָא תִּשְׁלַט.


----------



## Ali Smith

zaw said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does שִׁלְחַת mean I sent or she sent?
> 
> Toda raba


I stand corrected. שִׁלְחַת can only mean "She sent."
It seems that Aramaic speakers did not change the צירי to פתח in verbs that were 1cs SC (suffix conjugation) because that would result in them sounding identical to 3fs SC verbs. However, the general rule is that when you have a guttural, it causes the vowel preceding and following it to become an _a_. As for ר, which is a semi-guttural, it only causes a _preceding_ vowel to change to an _a_.


----------

